# [REF][INFO] Clockopia and the placement issues with using custom fonts.



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

This is something that has annoyed me ever since getting into themeing. But I have never seen it mentioned on any forum until now, as to why what I explain here happens.

So you flash a new rom and everything is peachy and looks a little like the cap below. Clock, am/pm, and date are in the right spot.








*image pulled from google

But I have always hated that clock font. So the next step is to flash a theme or one of the 300 flash able font packs in hopes of getting rid of the annoying clock font.









*images pulled from google

WTF!!! happen to the placement of my clock and date is what you're thinking. Why did the date drop? Why is the am/pm off line with the clock now? And you just settle for it because it's cooler than the original font anyway.

But I didn't want to just settle. So it appears that the original clockopia ttf file is formated differently than your average ttf font file. And it has been a common practice to take your favorite font and rename it clockopia and push to device. But that's where the placement of fonts on the lock screen becomes skewed.










So this is where a font editor comes in to play. You can see the "real" clockopia font opened at the top and DroidSans opened at the bottom. I simply took all like characters (0~9 :,a,m,p) from the DroidSans font and placed within the clockopia ttf. Once saved and pushed to device. I had finally overcome the little annoyance of using custom fonts without a "properly" edited clockopia ttf.









*personal caps of my result

You can see the end result of the clockopia ttf being edited on the right. Hope this helps anyone understand why things get skewed with using "average" ttf font files to replace clockopia.

good day.


----------

